# sig stx 1911?



## mantashrimpman (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone get to shoot this gun... if so how did it handle.


----------



## mantashrimpman (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone have any news about this gun? trying to decide between the sig stx and the kimber tac custom II


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Get the Kimber. I have held and gone over both. The Kimber is tighter and the costs are close.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

My STX has been great.


----------

